# Refutations for Osteen and Joseph Prince



## Andres (Dec 10, 2013)

I am looking for some links to articles/papers that speak out against two false teachers - Joel Osteen and Joseph Prince. I have some friends that are beginning to really champion these men and I'd like to be able to provide them with some reading material showing specifically where they err. Yes, I have tried dialoguing with these people but it seems to be falling on deaf ears, so I'd like to share something from a third party source that they can mull over. Thank you.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Dec 10, 2013)

Try the video and text links in these threads:
Joel Osteen
Just How Bad Is Joel Osteen?


----------



## Branson (Dec 10, 2013)

Justin Peters has some fantastic videos on YouTube refuting the word of faith movement. Ive heard him speak on Osteen but I don't know about Prince. Check him out, I very much enjoyed the videos. He was also at the Strange Fire conference, and was by far my favorite speaker.

I believe his website is Justin Peters Ministries – Revivals – Seminars – Bible Studies – Apologetics – Conferences – Pulpit Supply.


----------



## JSauer (Dec 10, 2013)

I researched Joseph Prince a while back and he is an extreme antinomian. He teaches that confessing sin is wrong because God doesn't see our sin. I heard him say once that the Holy Spirit doesn't convict us of sin, but convicts us of righteousness. If you just google "Joseph Prince theology" there won't be a shortage of information to work with. He is just a very confused and rich preacher. He uses much more scripture (incorrectly) than Osteen which makes him more dangerous in my view.

Mark Jones short book on Antinomianism would take care of two birds with one stone if you think they would actually read it.


----------



## MarieP (Dec 10, 2013)

For some reason, the first thing that comes to my mind in refuting Joel Osteen is to challenge him to a grinning contest...


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Dec 10, 2013)

MarieP said:


> For some reason, the first thing that comes to my mind in refuting Joel Osteen is to challenge him to a grinning contest...



None of us would stand a chance against Osteen. His face muscles are made of iron.


----------



## davdavis (Dec 10, 2013)

I dont know if your looking for audio google him at sermonaudio.com, there are a number of sermons and talk related to him.

David Davis
PCA Montgomery
Dave,s Ravings


----------



## sevenzedek (Dec 10, 2013)

MarieP said:


> For some reason, the first thing that comes to my mind in refuting Joel Osteen is to challenge him to a grinning contest...



Guess what. You're smileys win.


----------



## Scot (Dec 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;NzUUy046iV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzUUy046iV0[/video]


----------



## SolaSaint (Dec 11, 2013)

Fighting for the Faith: Search

Try some of Chris Rosebrough's commentary of Joel's sermons.


----------

